# good wireless pci card to go with wrt56g linksys router



## dark_angel (Aug 11, 2007)

What would be a good Wireless-G PCI Adapter with range booster that you would recommend that works best with a Wireless g wrt56g linksys router?


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Aug 11, 2007)

it's a WRT54G, I install them a lot

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124139

Try this... I have installed a few of these..


----------



## The_Other_One (Aug 11, 2007)

Any B or G card should work just fine with the router.


----------



## Deepblue (Aug 11, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> it's a WRT54G, I install them a lot
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124139
> 
> Try this... I have installed a few of these..



He said it was a wrt56g with range booster Not speed boost 
like The_other_One says any B or G card will work fine
no need to spend the extra money on SpeedBoost since the router dont support it


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Aug 11, 2007)

Deepblue said:


> He said it was a wrt56g with range booster Not speed boost
> like The_other_One says any B or G card will work fine
> no need to spend the extra money on SpeedBoost since the router dont support it



RangeBooster comes with the WRT54GR, and there is no such thing as a WRT56G... Yes, any B or G card will work, but I put my trust in Linksys WITH a Linksys router. And I thought he meant SpeedBooster, I know it doesn't support it. The WRT54G doesn't support Rangebooster... Gotta use them to know'em.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124115&Tpk=WMP54G

This card is probably the most budgeted, it's a Linksys, too. It's exactly what you need for optimum performance. I love it when other ppl criticize other's posts with no actual input into the thread.


----------



## Deepblue (Aug 12, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> RangeBooster comes with the WRT54GR, and there is no such thing as a WRT56G... Yes, any B or G card will work, but I put my trust in Linksys WITH a Linksys router. And I thought he meant SpeedBooster, I know it doesn't support it. The WRT54G doesn't support Rangebooster... Gotta use them to know'em.
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124115&Tpk=WMP54G
> ...



First off I did have input in my post and that was that he did have to spend 
the extra cash ( $10.00 ) for a card with Speedboost because his router does not support it.

and if you didnt live under a rock you would know that linksys does/did have a WRT56G.
Version 1 





version 2 





also T-Moble offered a Linksys WRT56G-TM with its T-moble Hotspot@Home Wifi cell phone.



> The service requires specially-equipped wireless routers and T-Mobile has tapped D-Link and Linksys to provide the first models. The Linksys WRT56G-TM is a special version of its 802.11b/g WRT54G. No details were available for the D-Link router.



And BTW you are right about the WRT54GR is with Rangebooster also the WRT54GS has speedbooster thats the reason for the GS and GR the WRT54G has RangeMark and SpeedMark.

I also am aware the the 54 on linksys routers is for 54Mbps .
I have used and installed tons of Linksys routers and cards and I've been in the IT field for over 13 years so dont tell me you have to use em to know em.

I love it when other ppl criticize other's posts and think they know what they are talking about .....


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Aug 12, 2007)

Deepblue said:


> First off I did have input in my post and that was that he did have to spend
> the extra cash ( $10.00 ) for a card with Speedboost because his router does not support it.
> 
> and if you didnt live under a rock you would know that linksys does/did have a WRT56G.
> ...



Yeah and the 56G was just for T-Mobile, right? Why would it be more practical than a WRT54G? Seriously, who has heard of a 56G, why is it even called 56G, when they can't even hit 54Mbps?


----------



## Deepblue (Aug 12, 2007)

the 56G-TM is for t-Moble.
I cant answer why its called a 56G. but around 2005 it was a very good router. If i was to guess they changed the way they gave model #
to the 54 for 54Mbps I dont know why

just a few links about the WRT56G

http://forums.linksys.com/linksys/board/message?board.id=Access_Points&thread.id=2908
http://www.geeknational.com/specials.html
http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/history/topic/122020-1.html
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/153699.html


----------

